# How far out of Pensacola?



## Kevinwwings2 (Mar 3, 2016)

The last week of June I will be in Pensacola. I am towing my 30' CC up from South Florida, and will be fishing mainly for YFT. We did a charter 2 years ago out of Venice and fishing time was only about 3 hours with all the running, so this time we are doing it as a 2 day trip, spending the night (taking shifts sleeping) on the boat. 
I am curious how far out I will need to go, or which set of rigs I will need to get to that time of year to find YFT. I realize it changes by the day, but a rough estimate would be helpful. I carry 330 gallons of fuel, so range isn't a real problem unless I had to make it to the rigs we fished out of Venice which are about 190 Statue miles from Pensacola. Mainly plan to Chunk, Live bait and keep some poppers flying off the bow to keep everyone worn out. I know 2 years ago the poppers provided a steady supply of Bonita, BFT and various other fish so there was no shortage of chunking supply.

Any info anyone will share would be greatly helpful.

I will gladly share info for fishing this side of the state in return. May even provide the ride if you come this way. I fish out of Stuart, and do hit western Grand Bahama a couple of times a year.

Thank you


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

out of Pensacola you could hit the elbow/edge nipple area(s) which are 20-28 miles south, or you could hit the rigs that are in deep water 80 miles or so SW of Pensacola.


----------



## markw4321 (Oct 4, 2007)

Think about Horn Mountain as a minimum run for YFT planning


----------



## Kevinwwings2 (Mar 3, 2016)

I am good to 150 statue miles and back, with no issues at all. Going much past 150 and the pucker factor starts to build, especially with it being an overnight trip if the weather were to kick up on the return it would cut us short.


----------



## 5tmorris (Jan 17, 2013)

You could plan on pulling into Port Eads and filling up if you want to extend your range.


----------



## Kevinwwings2 (Mar 3, 2016)

5tmorris said:


> You could plan on pulling into Port Eads and filling up if you want to extend your range.


Thank you for that. I believe I am good, but it is always good to have that in my back pocket incase something changed. I went right by there 2 years ago, just had no clue what they offered. I see they have fuel, that is great to know. Thank you


----------



## rustybucket (Aug 18, 2011)

The good thing about the rigs off pensacola is that you basically have two 'outs' if the $hit hits the fan. You can come back to pensacola or perdido pass, AND you can go straight to Venice.

We have never had to do it, but if your trip ends up further offshore than you have fuel for, just hit Port Eads on the way back in.

We will be heading out Wednesday afternoon for a rig trip, will either be a 2 or 3 night trip. Maybe we can team up and help each other locate the fish (or locate where the fish arent! lol.) PM me for contact info if you're interested.


----------



## Kevinwwings2 (Mar 3, 2016)

Rusty, sounds great, Got your PM and replied, with my info as well. I will be towing up Saturday, so likely talk to you sometime Sunday, once the challenge of getting there has been beat. 
I was unaware that Port Eads had fuel and am very glad to know they do. I am pretty darn certain I am good or I would be doing something different. My only unknown is my exact fuel economy as I am not usually loaded this heavy, but don't think it will drop that much from my heaviest trips. I am currently waxing the bottom of my boat on the trailer figuring it can't hurt at all. Plus nothing wrong with a good shoulder work out before pulling on Tuna.


----------



## CJasonPerry (Dec 8, 2008)

Do not underestimate the reduced efficiency from loading for an overnight trip.


----------



## Kevinwwings2 (Mar 3, 2016)

CJasonPerry said:


> Do not underestimate the reduced efficiency from loading for an overnight trip.


I get that but if I went from 1.3 mpg down to 1.0 mpg, I still have enough fuel without question. If I went down to .7 MPG then I would be in trouble. But since I have done island trips with 4 people and packed fairly heavy and run about 1.3 MPG, I don't see 5 people and some more ice dropping me below 1.1 MPG. Much of the weight I have above and beyond what I have had before will be burnt off in fuel so I will only be heavier than normal in the beginning, and the way my boxes are set up I can even pump off some of the water as my ice melts. I was originally looking to go to some rigs that are much farther away than what is looking to be necessary. I was originally looking at the Rigs we fished out of Venice last year, but there are closer options that seem to be producing.


----------



## Yellow fever 23 (May 25, 2013)

Fuel at Port Eads is around $5.50 a gallon, been there and done that, once!


----------



## Kevinwwings2 (Mar 3, 2016)

Yellow fever 23 said:


> Fuel at Port Eads is around $5.50 a gallon, been there and done that, once!


I'd bet if you ran up to Venice and bought gas there by the time you figured what you burned and had to buy extra for that run the price about equals out. Not to mention I hit the Bahamas from time to time, that is average, and it can go much higher over there, for far lower grade gas.


----------



## Yellow fever 23 (May 25, 2013)

Kevinwwings2 said:


> I'd bet if you ran up to Venice and bought gas there by the time you figured what you burned and had to buy extra for that run the price about equals out. Not to mention I hit the Bahamas from time to time, that is average, and it can go much higher over there, for far lower grade gas.


If you're fueling up just to get home, you can fill up in Venice and head out babtiste collette, 10 miles and your back in the gulf headed home. We do it all the time. That may be average prices in the Bahamas but it's almost double the average price here. Not saying port eads isn't a great place to fuel up if you have to, but there are other options.


----------



## marksnet (Aug 22, 2014)

Guys, we are headed out tomorrow and can someone elaborate on the best way to head into Venice if the SHTF and also what hazards we must be aware of


----------



## Kevinwwings2 (Mar 3, 2016)

Marksnet.... That is a can of worms I would not dive into. I will say I have been in and out of the Mississippi river on charters and I would not begin to suggest how to do it. First off it is a huge river that is constantly shifting and moving, so pay attention and with recent charts and your head on a swivel it can't be too much different. I have not seen it recently so between my bad memory and the possibilities of it changing I can't make any kind of suggestion beyond be careful. Personally I would likely idle around the pass I wanted to go through till someone else came along and likely follow them, hopefully they know the way and if not I have a heads up that I don't want to go that way when they run aground.


----------

